# Matts TIME TO BULK Journal. (Pics)



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Decided to make a journal to track my progress, and keep my motivation for my winter bulking. Furthermore It will also give a chance to the experienced and knowledgeble people to guide, critique and support my current and future progress.

I have been training approximately 3 years now and have made a complete transformation Natty, going from 10 stone to as I weigh current 14 Stone. I have been lean all summer after a successful cut, however looking to go to the next level this winter, and the start of next year.

Currently Natty however recently turned 21 so have been researching itensly into AAS, and still learning and completley indescisive on the matter!!!!!

Stats.

21 Y/o

5 ft 10

14 stone approx

Aprox 12% Bf

Workout 4/5 day split

Day 1: Chest

Day 2: Back

Day 3: Off

Day 4: Shoulders

Day 5: Arms

Day 6: Legs

Day 7: Off

Day1 : off

So each session is the next day each week if that makes sense. I train High intense, for about 50 Minutes, and always focus on the compound exercises.

Here a few pics to show my current Base.....








Wheels



















Current bulk state, body fat increased 




























Sample Diet

Proats...... Oats with protein powder Mixed

2 scoops of natty peanut butter

2-3 hours later will have about 100g rice and cut up chicken breast/steak/turkey/turkey mince depends what ive bought. with barbecue sauce

another 2 hours later protein shake

1-2 hours another form of meat with some carbs

get home from work

2 wholeweat bagels with peanut butter and cottage cheese

2 hours later

TRAIN!

After training, Protein shake with added l glutamine, bcca

bannana

Some form of meat, with jacket potatoe and about 3 different kinds of vegetable

before bed 200g cottage cheese, 1 scoop of PB.....

Current Sups

Myofusion Choc Cookie

BCCA

L GLUTAMINE

FISH OIL

VITAMIN C, E

Orange Triad Multi Vit

Glucosasmine (sp)

APS mesomorph

Thankyou If you take the time to read this


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Good going mate. Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!!!

Been researching FST-7 training and did my first back workout with it today..... Here goes

BOR 4 X 12 100KG....

CLOSE GRIP LAT PULL DOWNS 4 X 12

DUMBBELL PULLOVERS 4 X 12

7 X 12 SEATED ROWS.

wow, just wow really amazing pump felt superb, so far I really rate this style of training!

Had literally hardly any carbs too, so it brought about a great pump; I am catching up on lost calories now having 3 big meals in the space of about 4 hours haha

anyway too a picture about an hour after the workout...... excuse the rubbish quality.










Looking forward to a rest day tomorrow, gives me a chance to get plenty of calories in me!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Looking good mate!

Subbed


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Looking good pal.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks guys........... keeps the motivation at 110%.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Weldone fella. Keep it up.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice work mate, I love fst-7 training, the pump is immense.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheers for the comments guys!!!!!!

Training is going really well at present, got some Scmiek (Sp?) hooks last week and been smashing deadlifts for 200kg (My pb) and theyve really helped with the extra few required reps

The fuel!!!!










Been working on traps alot and they are starting to get much thicker and bigger!










Lean bulk is going good, getting approximately 4000-4500 calories a day, and keeping training intensity to a high..........

Tried FST-7 training on legs the other day, the 7 sets of hack squats at the end killed me, yet felt so good at the same time!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Superb Shoulder session yesterday!

I love FST-7 training however only doing it once a week as its quite streneous I feel......

Been working hard on traps over the past year and I feel they are starting to improive all the time!

Want to get that mountain trap look with a big chest, and a tiny waist..........always looking to improve!

Cheers for the comments guys


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Poor leg workout today, consumed not many calories all day and not much sleep and it was evident within my workout!!!!!

Enjoying the muscle milk though!

Ive heard that nutrition timing is irrelevant, however how do the rest of you guys bulking find it the best way to get the excess calories in!?!? (eating every 2-3 hours, or getting a large amount of calories in a limited period of time)

For example I had my proats this morning, protein mixed with oats at 7.30am, then chicken and bree on brown bread at 11am, then didnt manage to eat, and went to train at 7pm after work......

I now feel I have to get at least 3 big meals in this evening to hit my required macros and calories.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Always going to be a bad workout once in a while mate. Keep at it. Next week you'll smash it.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Training is going really well right now, doing high volume training, high intensity, with perfect form.

Diet is also going quite well I am aiming at getting around 4500 calories a day, with the following macros 40/40/20..........

Been concentrating alot on my upper pecs as I need some fullness.

Still doing intense research on a potential cycle I may start at the beginning of next year, I am in two minds, however I am sitting at 14 stone 3lb natrually and couldnt be happier right now with everything.










The picture makes me look quite high body fat but I can still see abs and I would say approximately about 12% right now.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Training is going well......

great leg session today, managed to squat 200kg for 5 reps.....

however badly need to work on CALFS!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Mattye8 said:


> Ive heard that nutrition timing is irrelevant, however how do the rest of you guys bulking find it the best way to get the excess calories in!?!? (eating every 2-3 hours, or getting a large amount of calories in a limited period of time)


for the most part it is I get 4-5kcals in a day in 3 big meals and 2 pro shakes it does however mean eating 500g of chicken or 500g steak in one sitting. my lunch/dinner.

it does get alot easier, just remember a fiber supplement and you should be flying.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking good mate


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bulking is going really well!!!!

hovering at around 14 st 3lb now, need to find out kg!??!!

Just started creatine too so hopefully will go up!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Arms




























Pasta chicken and egg


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

you look good for a natty bro.

keep up the hard work, i might try that fst7 training


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes they're completely disportionate to your Quads, they are huge I bet you just fecking leg lift lol legs, like that. How Long have you been training matt?

Good Luck with youe goals, will be good to see your progress further.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.... means alot.

Yeah my quads are massive and really prominent, whereas my calfs are extremely bad....... I am guilty of hardly ever training them..... after a leg session I am usually flat out....my intention this year is to get some growth activity within this area.

Been training around 3 years now, and about 2 months with diet knowledge ect.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

It's amazing what you can do I must admit, if your determined and put the motivation fact in to.

I have been training 3 and abit months,

What are your current lifts on the compounds, assuming you do them?

Squat?

deadlift?

Bench?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Natty ???? you sure about that !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Natty ???? you sure about that !!!!


x2


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah

You can look big and be Natty you know!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah
> 
> You can look big and be Natty you know!


well you cant pmsl !!!

dont get all defensive i was merely suggesting the guy looked good enough to have been taking a little bit of go go juice matt...

go and pick your dummy up and carry on lifting your pink dumbells X


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> x2


X3


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah
> 
> You can look big and be Natty you know!


hold on im sure ur original post was x3, i had my suspicions but u have changed it since... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Well if you truly are natty and I don't see what would be your point in lying....fantastic you have a great phsyique!!

If I ate that many kcals even if clean I would just be fat even though our weights are similar....keep up the good work!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh please dont take my comment as a negative, it was all positive bro your looking great, (even more so for a natty) , keep up the work its obviously working wonders for you mate X


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Mattye8 said:


>


Had you had a ruck before that picture was taken? The collar is ripped


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> I didn't catch what your cycle was? AAS or prohormes? Or both?


Just a good diet and a bit of creatine


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Yeah, once you commit to the being natty lie, you can never ever admit to not being natty. Too shameful. But I have seen people add that sort of mass, and still stay lean, and I have also seen them ingest and inject substances that allow their body to burn fat and build muscle, something it CAN'T do 'naturally', lol...doesn't have to be 'steroids'...all sorts of other goodies in the grab bag. But just having a go mate, all in good fun. Us mere mortals are all jealous that you are 100% natty...


i am definitely. would love to look like that after a couple of scrambled eggs on toast pal pmsl XXX


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dont think im a fan of the ripped t-shirt in the club...

Good effort though.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yup 100% natty (srs) I take it as compliment you think I'm on gear though, so thanks 

I came on this forum to research AAS, as I will most likely eventually be on them as its getting harder to progress.

I'm only 21 so my natty test is high. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dux said:


> Had you had a ruck before that picture was taken? The collar is ripped


Lol no mate, just a scoop tee, probably abit low I admit.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Mattye8 said:


> Lol no mate, just a scoop tee, probably abit low I admit.


You bought it like that? I think all the test has effected your sight!! Natural test of course


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

will you help me with my diet mate , i really want to look like you but even with all the test i am taking im nowhere near what you look like size wise.. just goes to show what you can achieve with good diet and training ...


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah always happy to help!!!! What are your goals


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> Yeah always happy to help!!!! What are your goals


to tone up and lose my fat gut mate,, will doing lots of situps help me ???


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Holy sh1t, If went to my local in that T shirt mate, I dont think id ever be allowed back in


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Brutal1 said:


> Holy sh1t, If went to my local in that T shirt mate, I dont think id ever be allowed back in


no but you would be allowed out back in the alleyway selling your a$$ for pints of smooth mix X


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Erm nah ur meant to do about 20-30 reps light weight for that "TONE"

........ Oh and follow that special k diet......meant to

Work wonders.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> Erm nah ur meant to do about 20-30 reps light weight for that "TONE"
> 
> ........ Oh and follow that special k diet......meant to
> 
> Work wonders.


you serious ??? ok mate i will try it ...


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you serious ??? ok mate i will try it ...


Only messing buddy.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> Only messing buddy.


well why would you mess with me ?? is this your idea of a joke, i thought you said you would help me ??


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Yeah, once you commit to the being natty lie, you can never ever admit to not being natty. Too shameful. But I have seen people add that sort of mass, and still stay lean, and I have also seen them ingest and inject substances that allow their body to burn fat and build muscle, something it CAN'T do 'naturally', lol...doesn't have to be 'steroids'...all sorts of other goodies in the grab bag. But just having a go mate, all in good fun. Us mere mortals are all jealous that you are 100% natty...


I agree it is shameful, which is why there's no point lying about it.... Especially on a forum which the majority of members are AAS users, so that is why Im not lying.

3 years of solid training, with a 90% good diet all year long, never missed more than 10days of training since I lifted iron at age 18!!!!

Have been tempted to jump on AAS, but wouldnt want to rely on it too much, I'm sure the time will come when I do, which is why I have joined this forum to gain knowledge before jumping to the darkside (If i ever do)

thanks


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Brutal1 said:


> Holy sh1t, If went to my local in that T shirt mate, I dont think id ever be allowed back in


Good job its not my local then!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> You bought it like that? I think all the test has effected your sight!! Natural test of course


haha sick cyunt


----------



## dannyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Mattye8 said:


> Bulking is going really well!!!!
> 
> hovering at around 14 st 3lb now, need to find out kg!??!!
> 
> QUOTE] Looking good mate - 199lbs is just over 90kg - this is a useful online weight converter - http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/body_weight/weight_converter.htm


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

dannyt said:


> Thanks mate!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so you havent got any advice for me then mate ???


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> so you havent got any advice for me then mate ???


You told me your initial goal was to tone up and lose "my fat gut" and your avi says "monster being created"

I'm sorry I cant help you if you give me contrasting information!!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> You told me your initial goal was to tone up and lose "my fat gut" and your avi says "monster being created"
> 
> I'm sorry I cant help you if you give me contrasting information!!!!!


AND ??? it says Mars bars on the side of buses but they dont fcukin sell them !!!

i would like some advice mate on how to lose my fat gut ??? can you give me any seriously ???


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah sure! u got a progress thread?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> Yeah sure! u got a progress thread?


no mate im new here !!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

nuff said.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> no mate im new here !!!


Welcome! Sure you're gona like it here!! XX


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Update........

Great leg workout yesterday......

Pyramid on my squats,

started off at 20 reps x 100kg

15 reps x 110kg

10 reps x 140kg

6 reps x 160kg

3 reps x 180kg

1 x 200kg (not great form, but ego took over)



















then leg extensions to burn out, 3 x 20 reps

then hamstrings

SLD

ham curls

Got some new goodies today.....










and did some chest

Really need to work on my upper chest so focused on incline Dumbell presses

30kg x 20

40 kg x 12

42 kg x 10

44 kg x 6

Decline

100 kg x 10 for 4 sets

Incline flies 3 x 15

Cable Cross overs 4 x 15

quite pumped


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

massive , mate, awesome nattyness X

you still havent helped me a jot though even though you said you would ..

all mouth some folks !!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> massive , mate, awesome nattyness X
> 
> you still havent helped me a jot though even though you said you would ..
> 
> all mouth some folks !!


Haha I was wondering when you would pipe up!

Thanks for the compliment mate, hopefully one day I'll be a "monster" like you! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> Haha I was wondering when you would pipe up!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment mate, hopefully one day I'll be a "monster" like you! Thanks for the inspiration!


you p1ss all over me bro.. hence why i ask you for help X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pics of u not taking juice or bs .... Erm... That don't work does it :confused1: :huh:


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Pics of u not taking juice or bs .... Erm... That don't work does it :confused1: :huh:


Im sorry to dissapoint,

but this is the only juice I take










take PWO with creatine mixed in.

and tbh I prefer orange.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i need to get me some of that juice !!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> I didn't catch what your cycle was? AAS or prohormes? Or both?


Fish and a rice cake!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Mattye8 said:


> Im sorry to dissapoint,
> 
> but this is the only juice I take
> 
> ...


Ah so this is the juice everyone is talking about? I get it now! Must be expensive for those 500ml vials tho!

Tbf I call bull****on the natty thing but if you are you are a lucky boy with your genetics you have a great physique (minus them baby calves) but you need to pack in wearing them dodgy t shirts and vests mate, you look like your going to a Barrymore pool party!!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Ah so this is the juice everyone is talking about? I get it now! Must be expensive for those 500ml vials tho!
> 
> Tbf I call bull****on the natty thing but if you are you are a lucky boy with your genetics you have a great physique (minus them baby calves) but you need to pack in wearing them dodgy t shirts and vests mate, you look like your going to a Barrymore pool party!!


Everyone's entitled to their own opinion so fair enough mate! But I am 100% natty, wouldn't lie on a forum where natty people seem to be frowned upon lol.

Totally agree, calves are a big flaw within my physique which is completely down to laziness. haha each to their own, if youve worked hard for your physique no harm in showing it off but each to their own!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im black !!! no honest i am X


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm down with showing off your bod mate, tight tops, vests and shirtless in summer but I had to draw the line somewhere pal!


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Ah so this is the juice everyone is talking about? I get it now! Must be expensive for those 500ml vials tho!
> 
> Tbf I call bull****on the natty thing but if you are you are a lucky boy with your genetics you have a great physique (minus them baby calves) but you need to pack in wearing them dodgy t shirts and vests mate, you look like your going to a Barrymore pool party!!


 :lol: i believe matt is natural ive followed his progress for a while over on another forum, always said to him seems to have good genetics.

Nothing wrong with his clothes mate :lol: that's how lads our age dress these days, gotta get the chest out  UK-M does seem to have more older members so they will see them as "gay"


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Ah so this is the juice everyone is talking about? I get it now! Must be expensive for those 500ml vials tho!
> 
> Tbf I call bull****on the natty thing but if you are you are a lucky boy with your genetics you have a great physique (minus them baby calves) but you need to pack in wearing them dodgy t shirts and vests mate, you look like your going to a Barrymore pool party!!


 :lol: i believe matt is natural ive followed his progress for a while over on another forum, always said to him seems to have good genetics.

Nothing wrong with his clothes mate :lol: that's how lads our age dress these days, gotta get the chest out  UK-M does seem to have more older members so they will see them as "gay"


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Heard you first time


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

aj90 said:


> Nothing wrong with his clothes mate :lol: that's how lads our age dress these days, gotta get the chest out  UK-M does seem to have more older members so they will see them as "gay"


I'm only 29!!! Lol tbf I've seen similar, not quite like that but similar!


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

Still a good 8 years older :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

A very good 8 years!!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Smashed arms today, wow what a great workout.

I am really enjoying NOXPUMP, I think it is a great product, with the only side effect being the supaturd effect which is kinda annoying!

anyway

started off with tris

2 x 30 reps close grip push ups (30 sec rest)

the 4 x 15 of Close grip bench 70kg

4 x 12 reps of Tricep kickbacks..... really emphasized long head of triceps

*Biceps *

6 x till failure

Narrow Grip Pull ups, then incline dumbbell curls.

Had a clean diet the past 3 days, with plenty of healthy protein and complex carbs in.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> What did you say your current cycle was again? Test and Tren with var?


Hhaha I wish i knew anything about them.

Current Cycle: CNP creatine, with a multi vit.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Noxpump ****d Me up!!!!!

had a bit too much noxpump on my workout on friday and how it backfired, been throwing up for the past 2 days and just felt like my stomachs in knots!!!!!

really depressing, feelsbadman. Sucks to be eating around 1000 calories a day!

Weighed myself and still 13, 12 so only lost a couple of pounds..... Managed to get to the gym and tried to smash chest tonight and nearly puked but had to be done.

Hope to be back to normal tomorrow, as I am about to take my training and diet to the next level!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Back to feeling normal again!!!!

Just trying to get more calories in now, hoping to put on some more weight and shift over 14 stone properly now!!!!

Had a good leg workout yesterday, did high rep squats

4 sets of 15 on 130kg,

then Hack Squats

3 x 15

Leg Press

3 x 15

Quads were pumped!!!!! but need to start working my calves, they are terrible.










current state

Bulking with abs


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

yo stranger!! hows tricks - hows training coming along

you still natural. come join us  ive been on a while now wrapped up a few good courses! you still over on ccuk?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

ps hit those calves hard lad!!

i found heavy barbell calves with low reps and hig reps donkey raises really hitting my calves better.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

herc said:


> yo stranger!! hows tricks - hows training coming along
> 
> you still natural. come join us  ive been on a while now wrapped up a few good courses! you still over on ccuk?


Alright buddy, seen your progress mate which is going strong as ever ! Training is going good mate, How about you? looking big and lean mate. Seen R is on here too under a disguised name.

Yup, partly why I have joined this forum, to gain my research If i ever indulge which looks likely now! Dont go on Ccuk hardly ever, usually to update my progress to see where Ive come in my training.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Is he haha. To ashamed to admit he uses aas lol..

Well if you ever need advise gimme a shout lad 

And awesome progress..


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol didn't know I had to have same username on every forum.

Already told matt who i am on here anyway!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

lol. i think hes pulling your leg lad.

hows thing anyway?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mattye8 said:


> Back to feeling normal again!!!!
> 
> Just trying to get more calories in now, hoping to put on some more weight and shift over 14 stone properly now!!!!
> 
> ...


You need to actually work those calfs and stop just saying it.

Do them first so they get done. Hit them hard and heavy.

Be lucky


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You need to actually work those calfs and stop just saying it.
> 
> Do them first so they get done. Hit them hard and heavy.
> 
> Be lucky


agree with tassoti

youve a good set of quads maybe get a front on pic.

ive also struggled to get calf size until recently. (after watching pumping iron for the first time) i know sad but i only just watched it recently lol..

donkey calf raises are beastly!

this would be my leg workout every fri 

squats 5x5

front squats 3x8

Lunges 3x12+

sldl 3 x 10 (super set with few ghr after eacyh set)

b/b calves 5x5

weighted donkies 3 x 15


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

R you have to use the same name I'm afraid....


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

herc said:


> agree with tassoti
> 
> youve a good set of quads maybe get a front on pic.
> 
> ...


Your right on that herc!

The trouble is I put so much energy into first leg exercises by the time calves come round I'm always dead.

As tassoti says maybe putting them first should help.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

i still manage to tear mine apart even after heavy back and front squats. mind you it takes forever for me to do legs with the rest peroids throughout lol..

no need to stick them first tbh just make sure you really focus on them. when i do the 5x5 on barbell calf raises i do 1rep and hold really feel the burn and then lower.

donkies which i just started few weeks back are brutal. really focus on raises the weight with your calves.

i do one exercise heavy weight/low reps then followed by medium weight/high reps and pause reps..


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Copied the leg routine I saw on Milkys Progress thread yesterday, and wow! probably one of the best leg workouts i've done.

The 25 rep leg press was the big burner, yet felt so good.

Diet is back in check, and going really good.

Reverting back to some *FST-7* Training tonight for back, workout done and dusted in 40 minutes with a big pump, could have flown away.

*BOR*

4 X 15 @90KG 1 Min Rest

*Close Grip Lat Pull down* 3 x 15 1 Min Rest

*Dumbell Pullovers 3 x 12 @42kg

Finished off on Seated Pullys 7 x 12 reps.

Done.

Diet for day.

Meal 1: Proats, 100 g oats mixed with 2 scoops of whey and milk

protein bar

meal 2

chicken and lettuce sandwhich and mayo on brown bread

cheese sanwhich on brown bread and protein shake

meal 3

100g Brown Rice, with diced chicken breast and chopped up bacon.

protein shake

meal 4

4 rice cakes with 1 Table Spoon of Natty PB on.

POST GYM

Oats and whey

about to have large steak with jacket potato and broccolli.

will get another good few meals in with 200g of cottage cheese tonight *


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

What's the bodyfat like now mate!? Squat numbers are very mpressive and doing well. Still natty I'm hoping!? Don't leave me by myself  haha.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Body fat is still good, hovering around 11-12% with abs. Thanks mate, I do like squatting, not as concerned about the weight I do just aslong as its strict form.

Yes.........for now, strongly considering trying a pro hormone course in the very near future though. and wow another natty?! I though this forum was 99.9% juicers!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> Body fat is still good, hovering around 11-12% with abs. Thanks mate, I do like squatting, not as concerned about the weight I do just aslong as its strict form.
> 
> Yes.........for now, strongly considering trying a pro hormone course in the very near future though. and wow another natty?! I though this forum was 99.9% juicers!


Usually is haha. Yeah I'm thinking of a hdrol cycle in a few months. Just to see what it's like. Got any ideas what you're thinking of running? Still think there's more to me as a natty before I jump the boat thinking of getting up to 200kg deadlift until I do. (15kg away).

You have trained a while though. You've built up an excellent base. Hitting good numbers. I can see why you want to dabble in the darkside. Most people don't even build up a decent size/strength base before they jump ship. I feel like I'm rushing it having only trained 18months though.

Anyway good luck sir. And will be watching.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Smashed Chest tonight!

Incline Bench

12 x 90kg x 4

Decline

15 x 90 kg x 3

Weighted Dips (20kg)

3 x 12

Incline Flies

3 x 15

Cable Crossovers

3 x 15

Good workout, diet has been really good past 3 days getting an extra 50-100g of protein a day and I can feel the difference 

Traps, gonna spend alot more time on these over the next few months, been getting a good workout on backday more so than shoulder as of late.










Bulking tip of the day!

Rice cakes and a spoonful of whole earth peanut butter. I have about 6 of these a day at present, and it provides neally an extra 1000 calories to your calorie intake! ..........Plus they taste great.










Thanks.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

herc said:


> agree with tassoti
> 
> youve a good set of quads maybe get a front on pic.
> 
> ...












heres a better picture of my legs.

........ awaits slipper abuse.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Worked out those calves yet?


----------



## carew (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you have any links on FST-7 training which you found useful?

I've done a google search but it just brings up loads.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

carew said:


> Do you have any links on FST-7 training which you found useful?
> 
> I've done a google search but it just brings up loads.


http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/fst-7-training-program-test-drive2.htm

There you go mate, its simple and easy to understand on that.

Furthermore, if you look at part 1-4 there will be a workout for each main body part which you can incorporate FST-7 training into. Good luck and make sure to go 100%!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Worked out those calves yet?


Yeah I have actually, had a good workout for them on friday


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking good mate, theres a lad at my gym that claims natty to death, 14stone with abs and goes on **** and that, bet he munches Pro hormones and designer steroids like there going out of fashion, but because there OTC ppl claim natty!

Just saying, don't care if u are or arnt, keep doing what your doing it obv works


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Looking good mate, theres a lad at my gym that claims natty to death, 14stone with abs and goes on **** and that, bet he munches Pro hormones and designer steroids like there going out of fashion, but because there OTC ppl claim natty!
> 
> Just saying, don't care if u are or arnt, keep doing what your doing it obv works


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion! Thanks for the comments mate. Yeah people assume this, like some people on gear in my gear are smaller than me and have higher bodyfat than me. Yet I have been consistantly training for over 3 years now with a good surplus in diet, and usually always been skinny so been quite lean.

Am considering a pro hormone cycle soon.,


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just smashed legs today!

Managed to get 180kg squat for 10 on final set....

feelin' frickin awesome right now.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Smashed arms today, mad workout, feeling really good right now......

on dat dutty bulk.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Back to the old FST-7 training for back now!

BOR 100KG X 12 1 MIN REST

CLOSE GRIP SUPINATED GRIP LAT PULL DOWN 4 X 12

PULLOVERS 44KG X 12

7 X SEATED ROWS

Did a PB on chest last night, 54kg x 8 on flat db press.

Weight is 14.5 stone now! closer to my target of 15 stone with abs............


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Training been poor last two months as been working around the clock unfortunaltey!!!!

Bulked up to 14.10 stone now though, put on a bit of extra bodyfat but still got good shape!

Got everything in check and started sd today so everything is currently perfect and in place!!!

current pics today.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Going to get this back up and running to increase my motivation!

Here is my current state, weighing 15 stone give or take 2/3 lbs (on creatine)










Happy with progress at the moment, strength is gradually going up as I am bulking getting around 4500-5000 calories a day 75% clean!

Looking forward to next year!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Arms


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Leg shot!

Anyhow trained chest tonight,

had two scoops of MYO BLITZ prior to training oops overdose however had a great chest session.

My chest is my worst body part (bad genetics?), so therefore will really be working hard to bring up the thickness and shape.

Incline DB @ 45 Degree angle,

22kg x 15

36kg x 10

44kg x 10

50kg x 6

50kg x 5

The incline Flyes

26kg, 3 x 8

Decline Barbell

3 x 10 @ 100kg

Cables

2 x 15

Diet has not been strict, and hasn't been great, however my approach at present is as long as I am getting over 200kg protein a day I am happy!

Cheers


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> Going to get this back up and running to increase my motivation!
> 
> Here is my current state, weighing 15 stone give or take 2/3 lbs (on creatine)
> 
> ...


Look like you're on the juice mate! That's when you know you're looking impressive!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks mate, I take that as a compliment!

Before today the last time I posted within this Journal I was natty, however this year I have done two Pro hormone cycles, H drol in march/april and H drol/Tren in Aug/Sept/Oct. Still reading up on AAS, I do intend to compete sometime most likely in 2014 so will have to take the plunge, however have gained well natty (dare I say it?) and happy with things at present.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Eaten a lot today and tipping the scales at this!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Trained back tonight at the gym.

Started off with

Pull ups 4 x 10

Reverse Grip Bent Over Rows

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Close Grip lat pull downs

3 x 10

Dumbbell Pullovers

46kg 2 x 8

Then was destroyed so had a good sauna/steam room/jacuzzi session after.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Subbing this journal. You look good mate (no ****).


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Had a good leg massage today! Painful but well worth it!!!!

Rest day today!

Just had a 3 course meal at a hungry horse chain pub, can't beat a good mixed grill!!!!

Shoulders tomorrow!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Had a good shoulder workout

Db press

22kg x 20

34kg x 12

40kg x 10

44kg x 6

Laterals

Posteriors

Shrugs!

Gonna watch expandables 2 get some

Motivation lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Mattye8 said:


> Had a good shoulder workout
> 
> Db press
> 
> ...


woah 44kg i'd love to get to that, great lift


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Only took me 4 years lol


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> watch


eh?

Had a free day today so decided to do a full body

3x 8 Back Squats

3 x 8 Bench

3 X 12 Pull ups

3 x 12 Straight Leg deadlifts

21's

Done


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Arms unpumped!

Stopped training arms recently, neglected somewhat, just throw in

A few preachers and barbell

Curls after back.

So going to start isolating them. Miss having the fullness .


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Going out tonight.

Have not drunk alcohol since end of august so will see how i react to this one!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Today is a Monday therefore I will be training chest.

Will update when complete.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> Take a look at this for me is it ok?
> 
> trying to gain also you seem to look like you know what your doing. Would you consider oats and whey shakes instead of having them with milk? Although I have tried them in the past and they gave me the runs whey on it's own's fine tho. Cheers.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/198698-new-bulkdiet.html


Hi mate, have just had a quick look will give a more detailed response later! Firstly it's not enough calories IMO! To bulk initially you really have to

Go beyond your current caloric surplus. Oats and milk and whey Is a GREAT bulker and is ideal to throw in as a snack for extra protein and calories.

I personally find whole earth peanut butter and rice cakes again really good especially around snack times to bump

Up the calories.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hadn't been out for ages so

Got pretty smashed and had a terrible

Hangover so

Slept most of yesterday and missed a gym session!!! Exactly why I cut down on drinking ! On the plus side got a few compliments of people who I hadn't seen for

A

While!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Girlfriend introduced these to me on cheat day last week.

Today is not cheat and I have made nachos with cheese again! Slightly addictive....


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> Thanks for looking, other than the numbers (I will up them) do the meals and food and the time I am eating them look ok?


No problem. Yeah its got good food content, maybe another protein source would be ideal! And like I said up the cals a bit add some things like nuts/ peanut butter ect. It's so much easier said than I done I know, just takes time and you get used to it.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Update matt,

What sort of weight were you using?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks mate,

What sort of weight on chest

Was pushing the 54's yesterday for 8 (spotted)

Doing legs tonight and my squat is still lingering about 160kg- 180kg for

Decent reps and form.

Can't get my deadlift past 200kg


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

OFF day today

Ate plenty of cals too today.

Went for a swim to loosen up my legs as they are in agony after yesterdays leg session.

Shoulders tomorrow!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> what brand of oats do you use in your shake?


 I use MP instant oats when mixing my shakes.

For breakfast I have tesco Scottish oats.

UPDATE.

Was really looking forward to

Christmas period stuffing myself silly. Don't usually eat chocolate

Ever so I had loads of chocolate on

Christmas day. Then late on in the day I

Couldn't stop vommiting,

To the point where I couldn't even bring up

Anything it was torture. Spent

The whole of boxing day like that.

Back at work

Today have managed to

Eat and feel loads better, hope it's all over.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Had a good week back at the gym after new year ect back to feeling good!!!!

Cycling some Tauro test now read good reviews on it a lot f people don't rate test boosters but I want to take the plunge before the dark side!

Weighing roughly 15.5 at present . Holding a bit more body fat than would like.

Looking

Forward to this year!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Progress comparison!

December 2011



January 2013!


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> Progress comparison!
> 
> December 2011
> 
> ...


u defo got a bit more colour there bro ,good work.


----------

